# Illegal powdered sugar device?



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

25 years ago, when I was young, I did smoke marijuana. I became familar with the device pictured below to blow pot smoke in great concentration. So now a reformed smoker, I'd like to get one of these devices to blow powdered sugar into a corkhole into a hive box. I think it'd work great.

But I have 2 problems

#1 - after a long search on the web, this was the only picture I could find. It seems it may be illegal to own this, even if you don't have a milligram of pot on your property. Note the EVIDENCE sticker - looks like it may be Exhibit A!

#2 - I have no idea where I'd buy one if I felt like a rebel and decided to buy one.

Any thoughts?


See Picture HERE>>>


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

What is the device you linked the photo to called? I don't think I understand what you are wanting to do with it that you couldn't find similar non-drug paraphernalia to alter for the same purposes. It looks kind of like a rubber bulb syringe with a hole in the side of it. Does the black end piece screw on or snap on?


----------



## idav5d (Nov 24, 2008)

In keeping with the theme...

that reminded me of a boric acid dispenser, commonly used as "roach" powder.
http://images.lowes.com/product/converted/042100/042100020809md.jpg

I've also seen "chalk" for chalk lines in similar bottles


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

idav5d said:


> In keeping with the theme...
> 
> that reminded me of a boric acid dispenser, commonly used as "roach" powder.


 It took me a few seconds to catch on.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Ahhhh... But it is not illegal to own a turkey baster and it will hold much more powdered sugar. It just has to be clean and DRY.

Fuzzy


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

In Louisiana they are called a bayou blaster and also as a shotgun blaster. The metal tube goes into the bottle a few inches where you attach the"cigarette". The "cigarette" is inside the bottle. Cover the hole with your finger and squeeze. Cigarette smoke shots out and you inhale. With a little tinkering you could make a smoker with it too.


----------



## idav5d (Nov 24, 2008)

magnet-man said:


> Cigarette smoke shots out and you inhale. With a little tinkering you could make a smoker with it too.


Yeah, but then your bees would just want to lay around all day and eat their honey,rather than work. You might mistake your queen for a drone layer:gh:


----------



## michaelaao (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry I don't know how to put links here. (maybe some one will tell me how) Go to ebay and type in bellows duster. The professional pest people use these. Not much good for the dope smokin', but they put out great dust.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I seem to recall that someone had a similar device (I think.. I am still not 100% certain of the application) that 'they' called it a 'varroa blaster'. I think 'they' made it from what looked like a 1 liter coke bottle.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Courtesy of Bwrangler, although I did not ask permission:

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/varroa-blaster/


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

How about a pesticide duster for plants? That would blow really fine powder, and its intended for a fine dispersal of powder. And legal.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Here, or here.


MM


----------



## JudyHainaut (Feb 1, 2009)

*Bellows Duster for Powdered Sugar*

Thanks for the suggestion. I just ordered one for $14.95 free shipping from DoMyOwnPestControl. Now I'll be ready when spring comes. Judy


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, lots of great suggestions - I looked at them all. I found the product I'm going to order by doing the suggested search for "bellows duster" on Google - Images. I found what I thougt it should look like and went from there. Here's the product that met my needs of being able to hold a good bit of powder, and be able to blow it through a cork hole (don't want to open hive). Below is a picture - you can buy it here... http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.c...ddb06b5b28627404200c15f06b9/Product/View/S131


----------



## JudyHainaut (Feb 1, 2009)

*Bellows Duster*

I've also purchased one at www.domyownpestcontrol.com for $14.95 free shipping.


----------



## marty_rk (Feb 3, 2008)

looks like your going through a lot of things to apply sugar with, but remember the ol' saying KISS, Keep It Simple Stupid!

Why not use a flour Sifter? One handed operation...


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

Scut Farkas said:


> Wow, lots of great suggestions - I looked at them all. I found the product I'm going to order by doing the suggested search for "bellows duster" on Google - Images.


Thats funny I have a glue applicator that looks just like that, works great as a glue applicator!


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

If you have several hives to dust the model sold by Dadant is a real time saver. It holds over two pounds of sugar. You dust the sugar in at the bottom til it puffs out the top! Works great.


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

or one of these

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rectal_bulb_syringe.jpg


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

I trust everyone has been to Randy's pages?

http://www.scientificbeekeeping.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=72

and also his varroa index page?


----------

